# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Neue Preisliste für Granatapfelsaft

## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter,

Die Firma Dr. Jacobs Medical GmbH teilt neue Preise für Granatapfelelixier und Granatapfelsaft mit, gültig vom 01.Januar  31. März 2008. Sie gelten exclusiv für Mitglieder von Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfegruppen und für Teilnehmer des bps-Diskussionsforums.

Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis des Granatapfelelixiers wurde nochmals durch Erhöhung des spagyrisch-fermentierten Granatapfelanteils und durch zusätzliche rechtsdrehende Milchsäure verbessert. Sie wird durch natürliche Fermentation gewonnen, wirkt entsäuernd und zusätzlich positiv auf den Gesamtorganismus.

Granatapfelelixier 
500 ml-Flasche 
PZN 1054676 
Regulärer VK-Preis: 
34,95 Euro/Flasche 

Sonderpreise: 
1 Flasche = 28,95 Euro + 4,90 Euro Versandkosten
2 Flaschen = 57,90 Euro + 4,90 Euro Versandkosten
3 Flaschen = 86,85 Euro versandkostenfrei
6 Flaschen = 155,70 Euro versandkostenfrei 
(d.h. 25,95 Euro/Flasche)
12 Flaschen = 269,88 Euro versandkostenfrei 
(d.h. 22,49 Euro/Flasche)

Inhalt: 
· schonend konzentriertes Fruchtmarkt von ca. 50 Granatäpfeln
· spagyrisch-fermentierte Granatapfelanteile
· rechtsdrehende Milchsäure, durch natürliche Fermentation gewonnen
· 10-facher Polyphenolgehalt (ca. 26.000 mg/l) von Granatapfelsaft
· 20-fache antioxidative Kraft (ca. 420 mmol/l TEAC-Test) von 
Granatapfelsaft bzw. die 50-70 fache oxidative Kraft von Rotwein und Grüntee.

Granatapfelsaft 200 plus
750 ml-Flasche
PZN 6055657
Regulärer Preis: 
7,95 Euro/Stück

Sonderpreise:
6 Flaschen/Kiste (Mindestbestellmenge) 
= 39,90 Euro + 4,90 Versandkosten (d.h. 6,65 Euro/Flasche) 
12 Flaschen/Kiste 
= 79.80 Euro versandkostenfrei (d.h. 6,65 Euro/Flasche)
48 Flaschen/Kiste 
= 300,00 Euro versandkostenfrei (d.h. 6,25 Euro/Flasche)

Inhalt:
· 200 % Granatapfel-Polyphenole, d.h. über 5000 mg/l antioxidative Polyphenole aus dem saftigen Fruchtmark (= 200% im Vergleich zum mittelsten Wert von 2288 mg/l bei herkömmlichen Granatapfelsäften)
· 1 Flasche enthält Fruchtmark aus Konzentrat (Granatapfelmark 95%, Aroniasaft, Zitronensaft)

Lieferbedingungen:
versandkostenfrei in Deutschland ab 60,- Euro Bestellwert
Versand nach Österreich + 10,- Euro
Nachnahme + 8,- Euro
alle Preise incl. MWSt.

Gern bin ich wieder bereit, die gewünschten Bestellungen weiterzuleiten. Hierzu Art, Anzahl, Name und Adresse an HWL.Portacoeli@ewetel.net (seit 27.02.2008 wegen Änderung der eMail-Adresse durch Providerwechsel) übermitteln. Abrechnung direkt mit der Firma.

Freundliche Grüße 
HWl

----------


## Siegmar

Hallo Hans,

bei den Internetapotheken gibt es das Granatapfelelexier (500 ml) von 
Dr. Jacob`s ab 23,52 /Flasche. Ist das das gleiche Produkt?

Gruß Siegmar

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Siegmar,

das dürfte das gleiche Produkt sein. Schau Dir mal die Versandkosten an !

Gruß
HWL

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Siegmar,

Nachtrag: Habe soeben in der Medizinfuchs-Suchmaschine nach den Preisen für GAE gesucht. 

Der billigste Lieferant fordert 23,52 + 4,05 Versandkosten = 27,57 Euro.
Er liefert ab 55,- Euro Bestellwert versandkostenfrei, d.h. ab 3 Flaschen.

Gruß
HWL

----------


## sven-pebe

Guten Abend,

gibt es denn einer Richtlinie, wie viel Granatapfelelexier man am Tag zu sich nehmen soll?

Gruss und alles Gute

Sven

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Sven,

Eine Richtlinie gibt es nicht. Als Anhaltspunkt kann man folgende Ausführungen der Fa. Dr.Jacobs Medical GmbH nehmen.:

Eine 500 ml-Flasche enthält das Fruchtmark von 40-50 Granatäpfeln sowie die fermentierten Aromaessenzen aus der ganzen Frucht, Schalen, Kernen und Blättern nach Produktionsvorschrift des Wissenschaftlers Dr.Lansky. Der *Polyphenolgehalt eines Esslöffels Elixiers beträgt 260 mg und entspricht etwa dem von 100 ml hochwertigem Normalsaft.* In der _Studie von_ _Pantuck wurden 240 ml Saft mit 570 mg Polyphenolen_ verwendet.) *1 Esslöffel Granatapfel-Elixier entspricht der antioxidativen Kraft von ca. 210 ml normalem Granatapfelsaft* (Elixier: 417 mmol/l nach TEAC-Test, GfL 2055; Vergleich mit US-Granatapfelsaft 18-20 mmol/l, nach Studie von Gil 2000). Das bedeutet, 500 ml Dr. Jacobs Granatapfelelixier entsprechen in der antioxidativen Kraft (TEAC-Test) über 10 Liter, im Polyphenolgehalt über 5 Liter Granatapfelsaft.

Eine grobe Abschätzung bezüglich des Polyphenolgehaltes und der antioxidatriven Kranft ergibt, daß man zum Erreichen der positiven Ergebnisse der Phase-II-Studie von Pantuck (4fache Verlängerung der PSA-Verdopplungszeit) gut 2 Esslöffel Granatapfelelixier einnehmen sollte. 

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## herbertina

> Hallo Sven,
> 
> Eine Richtlinie gibt es nicht. Als Anhaltspunkt kann man folgende Ausführungen der Fa. Dr.Jacobs Medical GmbH nehmen.:
> 
> Eine 500 ml-Flasche enthält das Fruchtmark von 40-50 Granatäpfeln sowie die fermentierten Aromaessenzen aus der ganzen Frucht, Schalen, Kernen und Blättern nach Produktionsvorschrift des Wissenschaftlers Dr.Lansky. Der *Polyphenolgehalt eines Esslöffels Elixiers beträgt 260 mg und entspricht etwa dem von 100 ml hochwertigem Normalsaft.* In der _Studie von_ _Pantuck wurden 240 ml Saft mit 570 mg Polyphenolen_ verwendet.) *1 Esslöffel Granatapfel-Elixier entspricht der antioxidativen Kraft von ca. 210 ml normalem Granatapfelsaft* (Elixier: 417 mmol/l nach TEAC-Test, GfL 2055; Vergleich mit US-Granatapfelsaft 18-20 mmol/l, nach Studie von Gil 2000). Das bedeutet, 500 ml Dr. Jacobs Granatapfelelixier entsprechen in der antioxidativen Kraft (TEAC-Test) über 10 Liter, im Polyphenolgehalt über 5 Liter Granatapfelsaft.
> 
> Eine grobe Abschätzung bezüglich des Polyphenolgehaltes und der antioxidatriven Kranft ergibt, daß man zum Erreichen der positiven Ergebnisse der Phase-II-Studie von Pantuck (4fache Verlängerung der PSA-Verdopplungszeit) gut 2 Esslöffel Granatapfelelixier einnehmen sollte. 
> 
> Freundliche Grüße
> HWL


Hallo HWL,ich nehme das Elexier ja auch,aber Deine Werbung für das Produkt ist doch fragwürdig.Mit dieser Werbung steigt die Nachfrage und eben auch der Preis.Viele PCA-Betroffene sind Rentner und müssen nun bald 80 DMark zahlen.Auch schon mal daran gedacht?

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Herbertina,

auch ich mache Werbung für Granatapfel, aber auch für viele andere "Notwendigkeiten". 

Warum bei mehr Verkauf der Preis steigen soll ist mir nicht klar. Ich habe schon vor der Preiserhöhung darauf hingewiesen, da hätte man noch kaufen können. 

Es kommt auch auf die zu erwartende Ernte an. Wer es nicht brauch soll es bleiben lassen, oder ein Schluck Wein weniger trinken, oder auf das Schweineschnitzel, oder die Torte verzichten.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

> ...aber Deine Werbung für das Produkt ist doch fragwürdig.Mit dieser Werbung steigt die Nachfrage und eben auch der Preis....


Hallo Herbertina,

diesen Vorwurf halte ich für falsch. Es ist wohl eher das Gegenteil wahr, denn dank HWL's Bemühungen sind die Preise von ursprünglich weit über  30 pro Flasche ( 34 oder 35 EURO, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, plus Transport) deutlich gefallen.

Ansonsten steigt durch die Nachfrage vor allem auch die Markttransparenz, weil immer mehr Leute sich über die Preise informieren und sich im Internet Vergleichspreise besorgen.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Josef

Ich warte nicht so lange, bis durch vermehrte Nachfrage der Preis evtl. weiter runter geht, als die Erhöhung durch die allg. Teuerungen ausmacht.

Glaublich hier habe ich schon gelesen von:

Granatapfelsaft enthält wesentlich mehr antioxidative Schutzstoffe als  Rotwein, Grüntee, Cranberry, Blaubeer-, Noni- oder Orangensaft. Hochwertige  US-*Granatapfel*_säfte_*  verfügen über eine 3-4 mal höhere antioxidative Kraft* (20 mmol/l  im TEAC-Test) *als Rotwein und  Grüntee* (6-8 mmol/l). Ein besonderes *Granatapfel-*_Elixier_ aus im Vakuum  schonend konzentriertem Granatapfelmark und fermentierten Essenzen aus Frucht,  Schalen, Blättern und Blüten erreicht in seiner antioxidativen Kraft (ca. 420  mmol/l TEAC-Test, GfL 2007) *sogar 20 mal höhere  Werte als Granatapfelsäfte und damit um das 50-70-fache mehr als hochwertiger  Rotwein bzw. Grüntee.*

----------


## VWolff

Hallo,ich habe schon seit Langem wegen meiner Krankheit einen guten Granatapfelsaft gesucht, alle Reformhauser abgeklappert, aber leider nichts wirklich Gutes, was das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis angeht gefunden. Entweder ist das Getränk sehr billig und sogar angenehm im Geschmack, aber hat absolut nichts mit dem echten Granatapfelsaft zu tun, oder sind die Säfte preislich wie geschmacklich nicht genießbar! Dann habe versucht den Saft selber zu pressen, schmeckt natürlich viel besser als der Saft aus dem Handel, aber hat mein Budget gesprengt bei den Preisen bis zu 2 pro Apfel. Das war noch teurer, als 8 Euro im Reformhaus pro Flasche zu bezahlen.
Seit kurzem habe ich endlich bei Ebay einen sehr guten und erstaunlich günstigen(eine 0,75 Glasflasche für unter 3 ) Granatapfelsaft der Marke MiRiGrand bzw. Dr.Juice aus Azerbajdschan gefunden. Schmeckt im Vergleich zu Anderen ziemlich sauer, aber dafür fast wie selbstgepresster Saft und hat, wie es bei einem natürlichen Saft der Fall sein sollte, ordentlichen Bodensatz. Das habe ich bei vielen anderen Produkten vermisst und dementsprechend stark dran gezweifelt, dass drin das ist, was drauf steht. Also, ich kann wärmstens diesen Saft empfehlen - bis jetzt mit großem Abstand ist der dem natürlichen am nähersten. Hier der link des Herstellers Dr. Juice Saftagentur. Der einzige Nachteil bei dem Anbieter, dass auch bei Direktbestellung die Vorkasse verlangt wird, keine Zahlung per Rechnung möglich, heißt es. Na ja, halb so schlimm  Hauptsache der Saft kam nach einer Woche auch an, ist super günstig und tut gut meiner Gesundheit.

----------


## Josef

Schön, dass hier der runde Granatapfel ein bisserl in Bewegung kommt. Übrigens, derzeit kostet er (bei uns in Ö.) beim HOFER in Aktion 0,79 Euro, große Frucht. 
Löffeln und "auszuzeln", o.k., aber die Kerne beißen, das ist schon bitter.
Auspressen mit der elektr. Presse, leider auch nicht so das Wahre und viel Panscherei.
So werde ich bei meinem Dr. Jakobs bleiben, der mir schmeckt, und wo nachvollziehbar - so weit ich es schaffe - die Inhaltsstoffe reichlich vorhanden sind. 
Und der Preis für das Elixier (Extrakt) ist m. E. auch vertretbar, zudem gebe ich manchmal die 2 Esslöffel in 1/4 Liter Yoghurt, was der Hersteller "akzeptiert".

----------


## Josef

Viele hervorragende gesundheitiche Ergebnisse werden dem Granatapfel zugeschrieben.

Mehr darüber, sowie Infos zur Teilnahme an 
einer Studie (diesmal für unsere Frauen), unter:

http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...n.html#msg3688

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Josef,

Als Ergänzung zum Thema Brustkrebs und Granatapfelkonzentrat folgende Informationen:

Die Inhaltstoffe des Granatapfels sind mit mehr als 200 wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen die meistuntersuchten Naturstoffe. Aus einer umfangreichen, zusammenfassenden Veröffentlichung zitiere ich folgende Aussagen:

"Eine weitere bekannte internationale Studie (55) ergab, dass fermentierte
Granatapfelsaftessenzen Brustkrebs vorbeugen und die Therapie von Brustkrebs unterstützen können. Sie hemmen die krebsfördernde Wirkung körpereigenen Ösrogens und das Wachstum von Brustkrebszellen. Diese fermentierten Granatapfelessenzen sind in der Lage, die beiden Schlüsselenzyme Aromatase und 17-beta-Hyroxysteroid-Dehydrogenase zu blockieren und so die Östrogensynthese im Fettgewebe zu senken. Bei (ER+) BRustkrebszellen führte fermentierte Granatapfelessenz (50 mcg/ml) zu einer Wachstumshemmung von 80%, ohne eine negative Wirkung auf normale Zellen zu zeigen (55). Die besonderen Pflanzenstoffe des Granatapfels zeigen eine hohe Schutzwirkung auf hormonabhängige Krebsarten wie Brust- oder Prostatkrebs. Vorbeugend, aber auch therapiebegleitend ist daher der regelmäßige Verzehr von Granatäpfeln  Saft oder Elixier sehr empfehlenswert."

Quelle: Fach-Ratgeber Granatapfel Dez. 2007, Natürlich leben e.V. mit 116 Literaturstellen

Der Fach-Ratgeber (783 KB) kann bei Interesse zugesandt werden.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## RalfDm

> Der Fach-Ratgeber (783 KB) kann bei Interesse zugesandt werden.


Kleine Ergänzung: Er kann auch hier vom der BPS-Server heruntergeladen werden.

Ralf

----------


## Josef

Servus HWL,
du hast wahrscheinlich auch heute dieses Schreiben von Dr. Jakobs bekommen.
Hast du das am PC.?
Würde es gerne diversen Personen weitersenden.
LG.
Josef

kontakt@krebsforum.at

----------


## Josef

Hallo HWL und Schorschel,
das finde ich auch recht interessant!
Was meint ihr dazu?
LG.
Josef, Wien


An .........
Im Rahmen meiner Dissertation habe ich mich weiter intensiv mit dem Thema Prostatakarzinom, Granatapfel und anderen Stoffen beschäftigt. Hieraus haben sich eine Reihe neuer Erkenntnisse ergeben. Nicht jeder Mensch profitiert gleichermaßen von den Wirkungen unfermentierter Granatapfelprodukte, weil deren Bioverfügbarkeit von der individuellen Enzymausstattung und Darmflora abhängt. In der klinischen Studie von Alan Pantuck, die derzeit als Phase-3-Studie unter der Federführung des National Cancer Instituts fortgeführt wird, wurde eine durchschnittliche Vervierfachung der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit festgestellt. Auch unter den 80% Respondern gab es große Unterschiede. Seit Jahren beschäftigen wir uns intensiv mit .....
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...3.new.html#new

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo HWL und Schorschel,
> das finde ich auch recht interessant!
> Was meint ihr dazu?
> LG.
> Josef, Wien


 
Hallo Josef,

in einem anderen Thread hast Du diesen Text als Beweis für einen negativen Einfluss des Granatapfelelixiers angeführt (siehe meine Antwort dort: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...77&postcount=8 )

Ich lese den Text allerdings als sehr positiv (siehe die nachfolgenden Zitate):




> ...wurde eine durchschnittliche Vervierfachung der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit festgestellt...


Das halte ich für sensationell!





> ...Sollte nach einigen Jahren der Stabilisierung/Senkung der PSA-Wert wieder stark ansteigen...


Also: Stabilisierung/Senkung durch Granatapfelelixier für einige Jahre... Ebenfalls super!


Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## Josef

Hallo,
auch ich gehöre seit einiger Zeit zur Wiener bzw. Internationalen "Fanzone Granatapfelelexier". Mein PSA ist nicht gestiegen sondern gefallen; trotzdem die Pr.-Vergrößerung um fast 100%.
Beim nächsten Treffen der SHG werde ich nochmals rückfragen, wegen der Sache!
LG.
Josef, Wien

----------


## Josef

................. Der Saft aus Granatapfel oder Granatapfel-Konzentrat hat sich ebenfalls als sehr  wertvoll erwiesen. 

Laut einer ernährungswissenschaftlichen Studie (Aviram, 2004)  stieg nach 1 Jahr Verzehr von Granatapfelsaftkonzentrat (10 ml pro Tag) der  gesamte antioxidative Schutz im Blut um durchschnittlich 130%. 

Laut einer  Studie, die im American Journal of Clinical Nutrition veröffentlicht wurde,  verbesserte sich der antioxidative Schutz bei Menschen, die nur eine Woche lang  60 ml Granatapfel-Saft am Tag tranken, um durchschnittlich 9%. 

Unter diesem  Aspekt ist der Verbrauch solcher Gesundheits-Säfte eine gute Sache und als  zusätzliche Portion Obst und Gemüse sicherlich zu empfehlen..........

----------


## Phfran

Hallo, 
Als Alternative gibt es auch eine Granatapfelsatkonzentrat (100%/200ml) für Interessenten aus der Schweiz. Der Saft ist Bio-zertifiziert.

http://www.energybalance.com/product...roducts_id=251

Preis:
200ml Flasche CHF 20.00 oder Euro 12.60 inkl. MwSt plus Versand

Gruss

Philip, Schweiz

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo, 
> Als Alternative gibt es auch eine Granatapfelsatkonzentrat (100%/200ml) für Interessenten aus der Schweiz. Der Saft ist Bio-zertifiziert.
> 
> http://www.energybalance.com/product...roducts_id=251
> 
> Preis:
> 200ml Flasche CHF 20.00 oder Euro 12.60 inkl. MwSt plus Versand
> 
> Gruss
> ...


Hallo Philip,

Den Kauf dieses Konzentrates würde ich mir sehr überlegen, weil

- die Konzentrierung von 3 Liter Saft auf 200 ml nur mit Hitze erfolgt und damit wichtige Stoffe polymerisiert und oxidiert werden, somit nicht mehr wirksam sind

- das Konzentrat nicht fermentiert ist, dadurch eine mäßige Bioverfügbarkeit hat und somit nicht dorthin kommt, wo es wirken soll

- das Konzentrat keine Extrakte aus Blüten und Blättern enthält, die die Wirkung verstärken

- dieser Saft extrem teuer ist: 200 ml = 12,60 Euro ohne Versandkosten,
d.h.100 ml = 6,30 , 500 ml = 5 x 6,30 = 31.50 Euro + Versandkosten 8,50 Euro, bei mehr Flaschen erheblich mehr (siehe Homepage).

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Günter 38

Hallo Philip/HWL
Man kann für die Schweiz auch direkt bei www.topfruits.de bestellen. Granatapfelelexier 500 ml Dr. Jacobs   € 24.87
               Granatapfelsaftkonzentrat 200 ml        €  9.66
Versandkostenpauschale ab € 150.00 = € 15.00

Freundliche Grüsse
Günter

----------


## HWLPORTA

[quote=Günter 38;28926]Hallo Philip/HWL
Man kann für die Schweiz auch direkt bei www.topfruits.de bestellen. Granatapfelelexier 500 ml Dr. Jacobs  24.87
Granatapfelsaftkonzentrat 200 ml  9.66
Versandkostenpauschale ab  150.00 =  15.00


Hallo Günter,

ich entnehme www.topfruits.de andere Werte:
Granatapfelelixier 500 ml 1 Stück 33.90 Euro
+ Versand in die Schweiz; bis 25 kg-Paket pauschal 30,- Euro 
Versandkostenpauschale ab 150,- Euro = mindestens 5 Flaschen

Gruß
HWL

----------


## Günter 38

Hallo HWLPorta
Meine Bestellung wurde mir zu den Preisen im April 08 geliefert. (topfruits zieht die Mehrwertsteuer ab)
Gruss Günter

----------


## Schorschel

> ...(topfruits zieht die Mehrwertsteuer ab)
> Gruss Günter


Hallo Günter!

Das geht innnerhalb von Deutschland natürlich nicht, und Du müsstest (zumindest nach deutschem Steuerrecht) als Surrogat für die erlassene Mehrwertsteuer eigentlich eine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen. 

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## giselle56

hallo, habe früher auch mal den Saft von Dr. Juice bestellt, jedoch ist der Granatapfelsaft bei ihm nicht mehr verfügbar.
Seit dem bestelle ich den Granatapfeldirektsaft von Granata.
Der Saft ist nicht bitter und schmeckt wie frisch aus der Frucht.
Man sieht auch das der Saft etwas trüb ist und daran erkennt man halt das es ein Direktsaft ist. Der Preis ist auch akzeptabel, wenn man direkt von der Homepage kauft dann zahlt man etwa 4 pro Flasche.
Man findet momentan auch bei ebay Angebote, einfach granata direktsaft in das suchfeld eingeben oder auf der homepage www.granata-saft.de

----------

